# Smirffy Meet Azula! Smirffy has a girlfriend!



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just left petco 20 min.s after a horrible final and decided i wanted a blue female betta and long behold Azula pops out! She came up to see me in her cup and is very active i know EVERYONE sames the pet picked them but she really did pick me! all the way home she just looked at me and a lil at the surroundings. She's very spunky so i hope smurffy is game! my roomate has a divider so we r gonna put her in the main tank tomarrow mid-morning she just had a tear in her tail that we felt might need some treating so we gave a a drop of med in her cup but other than that SHE'S PERFECT!


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will get some more pics and better ones once she gets all settled


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, she's cute!! Congrats!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Azula!! Avatar fan perhaps? xDD

Shes adorable!! I love her coloring <3


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

She's so cute!


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

lol thanks guys...they were tripping and falling all over eachother when i put her in the tank...i think it was love at first sight...it was the first time i saw smirffy do a full on flare and she flared at him to and he was dancing and everything for her it was so cute! should i have them next to each other always even if im not totally sure im ready for spawning fish?? or its it good for them to see each other?? i read up on the whole thing but it freaks me out a lil' i dont want her to get seriously hurt or anything she's my lil girl!


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Azula!! Avatar fan perhaps? xDD
> 
> Shes adorable!! I love her coloring <3


 
lol naw azul is spanish for blue and i added the a because of course shes a girl lol but i do plan on seeing the movie when it comes out my roomates are into Avatar


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww.... she's a cutie.

Congrats.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

she is a sweety !!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's so cute! Yes you can have them in the same tank divided, but sometimes females love to jump and she could jump into his side so I'd put some type of mesh ontop of the divider and lower the water level so she can't jump.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

SmirffyLover189 said:


> lol naw azul is spanish for blue and i added the a because of course shes a girl lol but i do plan on seeing the movie when it comes out my roomates are into Avatar


Ahh, I see xDD Azula is a character from a favorite cartoon of mine, Avatar the last Airbender. I can see how you got the name though, I can't believe I never thought of that! xD


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

what a beauty queen, what tail type is she??

and the movie avitar is coming out on friday, you know it took the gut 10 years to make it, it looks soooo good, and the last airbender is a good show.


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

haha how funny...she's a vt but she ended up getting through my divider onto smirffy's side n he was chasing her i left her in there for like three hrs. because i thought well she went on his side she must want him lol but nothing happened besides chasing a her fin got a lil torn so i dived it again she hasnt gone on his side since i dont know if its because i did a better job this time or shes imma have to treat with salt n he hasnt even thought of making a bubble nest!! i would start one ASAP if i were him shes too adorable to not make a bubble nest for! she hasnt gone on his side since so idk if i did a better job with the divider this time or if shes just not into it...


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

heres a really bad pic of the couple ...enjoy..well its been a full day n he will not build a bubble nest! im trying a stirofoam cup but she did just get her verticle lines so maybe now he will...i just want 1 bubble nest from my boy n i will be happy lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

ive been doing some serious thinking about it...but im not all dead set on it i just want them to at least have as natural life as they could...but he's not gonna make the nest its really up to them...if he builds a nest then i will let them spawn...and get all the essentials but im not gonna stress over it. should i be worried though if Smirffy never makes a nest?? Doesnt that mean they are happy n healthy cause thats one of the reasons i got him was because he had a nest in his cup at the pet store.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've had some that never built nests. I had one for about 6 months before he even blew a nest. Now he's the bubblenest king! lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes fine if he doesnt build a nest, their pretty


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

alright i guess ill have to wait and see for my boi to build his nest it will just excite me because then i will feel like he is happy and healthy. last night he was blowing a bunch of random bubble at sides of the tank but i woke up this morning and nothing o well


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Updated photos of Azula and her new home next to Smirffy*

Enjoy!! on the 2nd pic you can see some white spots on azula those are her vertical lines!! but i havent noticed her any bigger so idk if she has eggs in her belly or not...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool castle!!


----------

